# PXG 0211 Driver



## peld (Jun 15, 2021)

Anyone got one? Or tried one? What do you think?

There are down to just £235 now with a choice of options. Seems so cheap im wondering if I should just buy one for a second alternate driver.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 15, 2021)

Overrated. PERIOD.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

I think there are a few on here who have them, PXG driver, not necessarily this model, and love them. I am sure they will be along shortly to give a different view.

In terms of prices for modern drivers that does seem very decent.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2021)

If it's still the same business model as they have been using then most of the "choice of options" carry an upcharge. I think it was around 10 of 14 shaft choices had a minimum £100 charge. Even putting a Golf Pride grip on ups the cost.


----------



## AAC (Jun 15, 2021)

peld said:



			Anyone got one? Or tried one? What do you think?

There are down to just £235 now with a choice of options. Seems so cheap im wondering if I should just buy one for a second alternate driver.
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a plan to me.


----------



## peld (Jun 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			If it's still the same business model as they have been using then most of the "choice of options" carry an upcharge. I think it was around 10 of 14 shaft choices had a minimum £100 charge. Even putting a Golf Pride grip on ups the cost.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at a stiff flex, there are 10 shaft options of which 2 have £100 upcharges. For my oversize grips its PXG only.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2021)

peld said:



			Looking at a stiff flex, there are 10 shaft options of which 2 have £100 upcharges. For my oversize grips its PXG only.
		
Click to expand...

Big improvement then as it was predominantly upcharges. I see my shaft of choice, the Fujikura Pro, is still an upcharge. Typical.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 15, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Overrated. PERIOD.
		
Click to expand...

My 0811x is Better, longer and more forgiving than any Callaway, TM, titty, etc etc I have hit and i’ve  owned them all. 

Period. 

PXG represent the best value clubs in golf at then moment imo.


----------



## IainP (Jun 15, 2021)

peld said:



			Anyone got one? Or tried one? What do you think?

There are down to just £235 now with a choice of options. *Seems so cheap *im wondering if I should just buy one for a second alternate driver.
		
Click to expand...

Can't help thinking that is:

Golf Equipment Manufacturers 1 - Punters 0
😉😁

If there was a fitting/trying opportunity nearer then I'd been interested in a hit


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 15, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			My 0811x is Better, longer and more forgiving than any Callaway, TM, titty, etc etc I have hit and i’ve  owned them all.
		
Click to expand...

That must be why so many top pros use them I guess?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			My 0811x is Better, longer and more forgiving than any Callaway, TM, titty, etc etc I have hit and i’ve  owned them all.

Period.

PXG represent the best value clubs in golf at then moment imo.
		
Click to expand...

Kaboom Baby 😁



The Dog. said:



			That must be why so many top pros use them I guess?
		
Click to expand...

Many top pros will use what a company will pay them to use.


----------



## birdyhunter (Jun 15, 2021)

It's like any club... 2% is the new technology and 98% is your swing.

If you can't hit it well then no matter how good the technology, you've just spent a lot of money for 2% improvement.  Fix your swing first.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Overrated. PERIOD.
		
Click to expand...

This may be the first post of yours I have liked and agreed with.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 15, 2021)

I had a 0811 proto stiff 9* Diamana LTD.
When you middle it it’s just as good as anything else.
If you Mishiit it goes nowhere.
Nowhere near as forgiving as the G425.
As with most things I hit it great in the fitting ,but on the course I struggled to flight the ball properly .
I really don’t know why but I struggled with it so got rid.
Once you think like that it’s no good to you.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 16, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			That must be why so many top pros use them I guess?
		
Click to expand...

Good point. 

I was under the impression that Miura irons were the best money could buy. However using your analogy they must be poo.


----------



## peld (Jun 24, 2021)

bumping as i see they are now down to £205 (thats about 40% from when they were launched)


----------



## chasf (Jun 24, 2021)

PXG have had a price cut again, the 0211 driver is now £205 and the irons are £80, the gen 3 irons are £135, Gen 4 driver is £355


----------



## r0wly86 (Jun 25, 2021)

I wonder how much confirmation bias plays in these types of thing, when spending £1000s on irons or £800 on a driver are minds convince us that they are amazing clubs in order to justify the price tag.

GM did a video on the FB page comparing a Scotty with Inesis putter, in terms of performance there was very little between the two, but the reviewer kept talking about the feel, weight and sound of the Scotty, I wonder if there is such a difference or is it because the reviewer knew it was a £250 putter and a famous brand.

They really should do these comparisons blind. Similarly I wonder the people who swear by PXG if they did a completely blind test (difficult to actually do) which clubs would come out on top


----------



## chasf (Jun 25, 2021)

I have a full bag of PXG clubs, however they are the cheaper 0211 line, which are cheaper than your other main brands. They are working for me as my handicap index has went from 21.6 to 18.4.

I have had clubs from all the major brands and the PXG set has been the best set for me so far, whether it's because I feel more comfortable with them, they are working for me.


----------



## moogie (Jun 25, 2021)

chasf said:



			I have a full bag of PXG clubs, however they are the cheaper 0211 line, which are cheaper than your other main brands. They are working for me as my handicap index has went from 21.6 to 18.4.

I have had clubs from all the major brands and the PXG set has been the best set for me so far, whether it's because I feel more comfortable with them, they are working for me.
		
Click to expand...


They're now only £80 per iron.
So 5--pw......£480
Great value and much cheaper than all mainstream current models


----------



## chasf (Jun 25, 2021)

moogie said:



			They're now only £80 per iron.
So 5--pw......£480
Great value and much cheaper than all mainstream current models
		
Click to expand...

Ok they only have a few stock shafts and there is no upcharge for stock graphite shafts.

I love mine, they feel fantastic and to be honest they feel better than the forged gen2 irons I used to have.


----------



## Blueislander80 (Jun 25, 2021)

moogie said:



			They're now only £80 per iron.
So 5--pw......£480
Great value and much cheaper than all mainstream current models
		
Click to expand...

My pal just got the driver and hybrid yesterday, and I am now sorely tempted by the irons to replace my ping g 4-pw.

Strong lofts so would only need 5-pw


----------



## Springveldt (Jun 27, 2021)

My brother just took a punt on the irons, couldn’t help himself at £80 an iron. 

PXG have went from ridiculously expense to ridiculously cheap, no in between. Certainly shaking up the golf market.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Jul 4, 2021)

Springveldt said:



			My brother just took a punt on the irons, couldn’t help himself at £80 an iron.

PXG have went from ridiculously expense to ridiculously cheap, no in between. Certainly shaking up the golf market.
		
Click to expand...

GBC

 Love to know his estimated delivery time as am close to pulling the trigger myself but the website is saying could be 60 days and like everyone when you order new clubs i'd quite like them by the weekend....😂😂😂

 GBC


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 4, 2021)

golfbluecustard said:



			GBC

Love to know his estimated delivery time as am close to pulling the trigger myself but the website is saying could be 60 days and like everyone when you order new clubs i'd quite like them by the weekend....😂😂😂

GBC
		
Click to expand...

They quoted him “3 to 6 weeks”. He could of got them quicker but he ditched the 4 iron to get a gap wedge since they are so strongly lofted and he said that upped the delivery times.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Jul 4, 2021)

Springveldt said:



			They quoted him “3 to 6 weeks”. He could of got them quicker but he ditched the 4 iron to get a gap wedge since they are so strongly lofted and he said that upped the delivery times.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks, dropping the 4 sounds like the way forward and three to six weeks i could live with

 Like your brother it's a punt but if they aren't for me can always put them on eBay

 GBC


----------



## big_matt (Jul 5, 2021)

Am tempted by the 0211 irons at the new price but the lofts are so cranked down im worried theyll go too far and not spin enough to stop well on a hard green. The 7 iron is something like 28 degrees which is between my current 5 and 6 iron. 

For the 0211 driver, can anyone comment on the sound? Is it muted like an f9/sim or tingy like a ping?


----------



## chasf (Jul 5, 2021)

big_matt said:



			Am tempted by the 0211 irons at the new price but the lofts are so cranked down im worried theyll go too far and not spin enough to stop well on a hard green. The 7 iron is something like 28 degrees which is between my current 5 and 6 iron.

For the 0211 driver, can anyone comment on the sound? Is it muted like an f9/sim or tingy like a ping?
		
Click to expand...

The driver is not as to tingy as the ping, but its not as muted as the cobra. It's in between and it's not unpleasant, It sounds fine to me.

As for the irons even though  they are strong lofted the 7 iron launches as a 7 iron  with a bit more distance. I have no problem hitting 7 ,8.9, irons into greens,


----------



## big_matt (Jul 5, 2021)

chasf said:



			The driver is not as to tingy as the ping, but its not as muted as the cobra. It's in between and it's not unpleasant, It sounds fine to me.

As for the irons even though  they are strong lofted the 7 iron launches as a 7 iron  with a bit more distance. I have no problem hitting 7 ,8.9, irons into greens,
		
Click to expand...

Thanks thats really helpful info.


----------



## Sats (Jul 6, 2021)

Not tried PXG, so can't comment on performance. I can comment on looks - UGLY as...

Price seems to be against their company policy of the best clubs money can buy - which makes me think are the expensive ones just over priced or are the cheaper ones rubbish? Pick a lane PXG.


----------



## slicer79 (Oct 5, 2022)

Old thread but just seen the 0211 range are on sale this week, driver £129, fairway £109, hybrid £99

Looks like serious value


----------



## sjw (Oct 6, 2022)

slicer79 said:



			Old thread but just seen the 0211 range are on sale this week, driver £129, fairway £109, hybrid £99

Looks like serious value
		
Click to expand...

Do you know how the 0211 stacks up against the Gen 4 0811 driver?


----------



## moogie (Oct 6, 2022)

slicer79 said:



			Old thread but just seen the 0211 range are on sale this week, driver £129, fairway £109, hybrid £99

Looks like serious value
		
Click to expand...

Crazy low prices for anybody just wanting to take a punt.....

New driver same price as a 10yrs old taylormade used one

£99 for new hybrid.....decent shafts too


----------



## slicer79 (Oct 6, 2022)

sjw said:



			Do you know how the 0211 stacks up against the Gen 4 0811 driver?
		
Click to expand...

Not a clue 
I've never owned a pxg club. Went looking at YouTube reviews of the 0211 range last night. They got very good reviews and they were priced around £299 at the time for driver so this seems great deal 
I've been toying with idea of getting a 7 wood, this could be a great option at only £109 with decent shafts too 
They don't ship to Ireland, but theres an option where I can use a mail forwarding service with a UK address. I'll be caught for customs but could still work out well on price


----------



## Jigger (Oct 6, 2022)

Their irons look nice. I’m surprised the most recent driver has not been reviewed by YouTubers, upon a quick search the other week.


----------



## sjw (Oct 6, 2022)

Tempted to do a PXG fitting just as soon as I get my iron play improved a bit. The 0211 xcor2 irons and the 0811 xf and 0211 drivers look great value


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 6, 2022)

I bought a gen5 xf driver in the sale it’s fantastic.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 6, 2022)

My mate has the 0211 driver, 10.5 degrees PX Riptide and hits it miles consistently, but then he is a 4 hc and driving is a strength. I used it a few times, and it was a fairway finder, but the flight was way too high, so I bought one with 9 degrees loft the and the same shaft only 60gm rather than 50gm. It was a very nice club, but I still hit far too high which became problematic in strong winds, so I sold it. Despite that and the fact that I put a Mizuno driver in the bag today, it is a good club and at that price another one with a different shaft is awfully tempting.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 6, 2022)

slicer79 said:



			Not a clue 
I've never owned a pxg club. Went looking at YouTube reviews of the 0211 range last night. They got very good reviews and they were priced around £299 at the time for driver so this seems great deal 
I've been toying with idea of getting a 7 wood, this could be a great option at only £109 with decent shafts too 
They don't ship to Ireland, but theres an option where I can use a mail forwarding service with a UK address. I'll be caught for customs but could still work out well on price
		
Click to expand...

7 wood project you say 🤔


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 6, 2022)

Thinking of giving one a blind whirl. What shaft do you think? I currently have an Aldila Sorrano stiff in my Ping G15 12* driver


----------



## peld (Oct 7, 2022)

i also bought the Gen5 driver this year when it was on sale for £250. Very impressed so far. Cant believe how forgiving it is (and its not even the XF version).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2022)

I've just bought one, the 0211. Well worth a punt, cheaper than second hand drivers that are 4-5 years old. The 60 day return policy also gives pretty good comfort if I really don't get on with it.

Thanks for highlighting the sale @slicer79


----------



## phils226 (Oct 7, 2022)

Great spot @slicer79 . As an update the Webpage is greyed out for the 10.5 but the 9 and 12 are adjustable by 1.5 either way


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 7, 2022)

phils226 said:



			Great spot @slicer79 . As an update the Webpage is greyed out for the 10.5 but the 9 and 12 are adjustable by 1.5 either way
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered the 9 deg, regular shaft. Bit of a punt but as Lord Tyrion points out, they have a no quiblle gurantee, so if I don'l like it, it can go back, or the youth can have it. (He likes shiny new things)


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just bought one, the 0211. Well worth a punt, cheaper than second hand drivers that are 4-5 years old. The 60 day return policy also gives pretty good comfort if I really don't get on with it.

Thanks for highlighting the sale @slicer79 

Click to expand...

Bizarrely, the going rate for second hand 0211 drivers on ebay looks to be around £160!


----------



## peld (Oct 7, 2022)

phils226 said:



			Great spot @slicer79 . As an update the Webpage is greyed out for the 10.5 but the 9 and 12 are adjustable by 1.5 either way
		
Click to expand...

although that is true, the PXG is a single sleeve adapter (Like Taylormade and Ping) so if you change the loft you are also opening/closing the face too


----------



## moogie (Oct 7, 2022)

phils226 said:



			Great spot @slicer79 . As an update the Webpage is greyed out for the 10.5 but the 9 and 12 are adjustable by 1.5 either way
		
Click to expand...

7 woods must be popular too.....all gone now aswell

This is,  imo,  the right way to clear the remaining stock of previous model clubs
Very quick

Far better than still seeing brand new taylormade M4 or M6 drivers for £249....269


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 7, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Thinking of giving one a blind whirl. What shaft do you think? I currently have an Aldila Sorrano stiff in my Ping G15 12* driver
		
Click to expand...

Give them a ring or drop them an email.
They're pretty good at responding with suggestions.

I'm more than happy with my pxg driver.

uk.info@pxg.com.


08000669449


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Give them a ring or drop them an email.
They're pretty good at responding with suggestions.

I'm more than happy with my pxg driver.

uk.info@pxg.com.


08000669449
		
Click to expand...

I rang them, got an uber friendly and helpful person who took me through the options, answered questions I had. Well worth 2 minutes of your time if you are unsure, very simple to do.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I rang them, got an uber friendly and helpful person who took me through the options, answered questions I had. Well worth 2 minutes of your time if you are unsure, very simple to do.
		
Click to expand...

Got my fitting spot on


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 7, 2022)

PXG kit is amazing. It really is. 

And my Experience of their customer service when they did a FOC shaft swap (including nee grips) on a whole set of irons was above and beyond imo. 

Im a full PXG bagger these days and i Can’t see me moving away from the brand anytime soon.


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just bought one, the 0211. Well worth a punt, cheaper than second hand drivers that are 4-5 years old. The 60 day return policy also gives pretty good comfort if I really don't get on with it.

Thanks for highlighting the sale @slicer79 

Click to expand...

I put a 5 hybrid in the cart (seems a good deal at £99) filled it all out, hit checkout and it took me back to the first page of the cart. After another 2 tries I decided it was a sign that I shouldn’t buy it and just closed the browser.


----------



## moogie (Oct 7, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I put a 5 hybrid in the cart (seems a good deal at £99) filled it all out, hit checkout and it took me back to the first page of the cart. After another 2 tries I decided it was a sign that I shouldn’t buy it and just closed the browser.
		
Click to expand...

Just send an email to the address on the website
UK.INFO@PXG.COM
Say you're having an issue
Tell them exact spec required,  and they will create an order,  and send you an invoice,  which takes very little time to pay

Very quick and helpful staff


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 8, 2022)

Looking at a 5 wood. Are all the 0211 fairways adjustable by 1.5 degrees either way? Does it go in increments of 0.5 degrees?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 8, 2022)

Redtraveller said:



			Looking at a 5 wood. Are all the 0211 fairways adjustable by 1.5 degrees either way? Does it go in increments of 0.5 degrees?
		
Click to expand...

.75 I think.
Plus a flat setting.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2022)

Bloody website isn't working correctly, won't let me go to my cart. One item I added this morning has been removed as they've sold out


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bloody website isn't working correctly, won't let me go to my cart. One item I added this morning has been removed as they've sold out 

Click to expand...

Perhaps worth trying post #53?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Perhaps worth trying post #53?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I have done, fingers crossed.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 9, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			I put a 5 hybrid in the cart (seems a good deal at £99) filled it all out, hit checkout and it took me back to the first page of the cart. After another 2 tries I decided it was a sign that I shouldn’t buy it and just closed the browser.
		
Click to expand...

 I ordered the driver today (just for the hell of it*) and the ordering process is not intuitive somewhere on each page was a blue box which took you to next step. I realised the second page  needed a check box ticked to say the card address was the same as the delivery address (the pages looked identical) 

*nothing lost with the 60 day return and I also noted the selling prices on ebay.


----------



## moogie (Oct 10, 2022)

Only left handed 0211 drivers left now.....must be snowed under with orders right now after the price crash


----------



## barry23 (Oct 10, 2022)

peld said:



			i also bought the Gen5 driver this year when it was on sale for £250. Very impressed so far. Cant believe how forgiving it is (and its not even the XF version).
		
Click to expand...

I did the same and am finding it very forgiving indeed. That head with the new shaft have brought my ball flight down significantly. distance increased and much straighter than my unfitted ping g400 max (which I loved but hit way too high with too much spin)


----------



## Jason.H (Oct 10, 2022)

I’ve known 2 people send their drivers back because they didn’t get on with them. I guess they refurb them and sell them as new.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 10, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			I’ve known 2 people send their drivers back because they didn’t get on with them. I guess they refurb them and sell them as new.
		
Click to expand...

I took a punt on a blind driver spec, and when it arrives if it doesn’t work mine will be joining them


----------



## sjw (Oct 10, 2022)

I see the Gen 4 XF is now out of stock in 10.5 deg as well  Should have moved faster!


----------



## moogie (Oct 10, 2022)

sjw said:



			I see the Gen 4 XF is now out of stock in 10.5 deg as well  Should have moved faster!
		
Click to expand...


Only left handed for sale in gen4 XF
My pal told me yesterday as he tried to buy one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2022)

moogie said:



			Only left handed for sale in gen4 XF
My pal told me yesterday as he tried to buy one
		
Click to expand...

As you pointed out, great way to do a sale. Clear out all stock in time for new launches. There will be minimal overlap, no slow and painful death of an old model.

It also confirms why booking 3 weeks in advance for a fitting was not an option for clubs in this sale. I'd have the required spec but no club to buy 😢


----------



## moogie (Oct 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Bloody website isn't working correctly, won't let me go to my cart. One item I added this morning has been removed as they've sold out 

Click to expand...


Did u get sorted out mate??


I ordered some items on Friday 
Just had email to say DPD should be delivering tomorrow

Very quick turnaround 
I thought it might take 7-10 days,  thought be inundated at with orders at those prices


----------



## peld (Oct 11, 2022)

i couldnt resist ordering a 0211 5 wood. Was looking at GC4C at used ones, but to get a brand new club for less than used one is a no brainer. The shafts are pretty much worth that


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 11, 2022)

moogie said:



			Did u get sorted out mate??


I ordered some items on Friday
Just had email to say DPD should be delivering tomorrow

Very quick turnaround
I thought it might take 7-10 days,  thought be inundated at with orders at those prices
		
Click to expand...

I got a reply but all the drivers had sold out by then. Still tempted with a hybrid though 🤔


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 11, 2022)

peld said:



			i couldnt resist ordering a 0211 5 wood. Was looking at GC4C at used ones, but to get a brand new club for less than used one is a no brainer. The shafts are pretty much worth that
		
Click to expand...

Same here ordered a 5 wood too. Hoping it’s going to be long enough to replace my 3 wood too


----------



## moogie (Oct 11, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I got a reply but all the drivers had sold out by then. Still tempted with a hybrid though 🤔
		
Click to expand...


Me and stu ( kraxx )
Have both got drivers on order

So you never know.....
Give it a couple of weeks


----------



## peld (Oct 11, 2022)

Redtraveller said:



			Same here ordered a 5 wood too. Hoping it’s going to be long enough to replace my 3 wood too
		
Click to expand...

me too - my current 3w is great off the tee but im not confident with it off the deck - seems too big.


----------



## sjw (Oct 12, 2022)

Got an 0811 XF driver ordered this morning, they're back in stock for the right handed golfer


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 15, 2022)

Mine arrived yesterday, taking just under a week from order to arrival.
Took it to the course today, used it on the second hole of my round. Wow..is all I could say. It was in use after that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2022)

Mine arrived yesterday, used it today. Very, very happy. Lovely balance, easy swing, nice and forgiving, goes a good distance. Only one didn't go straight and that was entirely down to an awful swing.

It's a classy looking club as well 👍


----------



## phils226 (Oct 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mine arrived yesterday, used it today. Very, very happy. Lovely balance, easy swing, nice and forgiving, goes a good distance. Only one didn't go straight and that was entirely down to an awful swing.

It's a classy looking club as well 👍
		
Click to expand...

Similarly with me. Only taken to the course once so far. Distance similar to me M1 Taylormade but seems much more forgiving and I'm not even used to it yet


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 15, 2022)

Mine arrived yesterday, took the Cobra out and put the PXG in, so it had to work. Apart from a couple that went left on the 2nd (I felt like I needed to square the face at address, rather than letting the club sit balanced on the ground) I hit it a lot better than my Cobra. Found the centre of the face on the vast majority of shots and as LT said, the balance felt great.
Odd sound compared to what I've had before, but my tinnitus will help to cancel that out.

https://youtube.com/shorts/MtLmFG2hCmY?feature=share


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 15, 2022)

Glad you are all enjoying it.

I’ve waxed lyrical on here about PXG gear for two years and was Often informed that it was overpriced and overhyped gash basically. 

It’s the real deal this stuff.


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 15, 2022)

Ordered my 5 wood last Sunday. Not heard anything about dispatch yet


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2022)

Redtraveller said:



			Ordered my 5 wood last Sunday. Not heard anything about dispatch yet
		
Click to expand...

I heard nothing until the day before. I ordered mine last Friday, got notification on Thursday, arrived Friday. No news inbetween.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 16, 2022)

Feel like I missed the boat on these! Saw that they were £129, thought about pulling the trigger, waited till the next day and they’d all gone! Seems like an absolute steal, even if it doesn’t work out they’re still going for that and more on eBay.


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard nothing until the day before. I ordered mine last Friday, got notification on Thursday, arrived Friday. No news inbetween.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, it did say dispatch 7-10 days to be fair but hoped to get it for this weekend. Hopefully have it for next weekend anyway


----------



## sjw (Oct 17, 2022)

Hoping my 0811 arrives before the weekend, excited to hit a "proper" driver for the first time! Currently gaming a RAM beginner set from about 2011


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 18, 2022)

Driver arrived today.
Great service 7 working days from order.

The only thing was no email to confirm order. I was going to ring today but was emailed about delivery yesterday


----------



## simo71 (Oct 18, 2022)

I have the 0211 and not impressed at all. Was fitted for it but it's not great. I have had lessons and both pros I have seen have struggled to get results out of it too.

I am getting rid of mine.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2022)

simo71 said:



			I have the 0211 and not impressed at all. Was fitted for it but it's not great. I have had lessons and both pros I have seen have struggled to get results out of it too.

I am getting rid of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably it worked well when you were fitted for it, otherwise you would not have bought it. There is a returns policy with PXG, did you speak to them about the club not working for you after the fitting?


----------



## simo71 (Oct 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Presumably it worked well when you were fitted for it, otherwise you would not have bought it. There is a returns policy with PXG, did you speak to them about the club not working for you after the fitting?
		
Click to expand...

 Not really actually, but i'd had it in my head I wanted a new driver so I just went for it. But the performance just isn't that good.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 18, 2022)

Managed to get a short session on the range today not that impressed (probably the wrong shaft for me). Will give it a go on the course but probably likely to go back or after listing on Face book for a short while.

Hitting it well with about the same dispersion as my M4 but it need a lot more oomph to get it to work and distance* was not that great. The sound was about the same as my Ping G425 3 wood.

* Hard to tell for me on the range as I never go on the range with my existing driver so only going by visual and tracer.


----------



## sjw (Oct 18, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Driver arrived today.
Great service 7 working days from order.

The only thing was no email to confirm order. I was going to ring today but was emailed about delivery yesterday
		
Click to expand...

My confirmation email went to spam


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 18, 2022)

sjw said:



			My confirmation email went to spam
		
Click to expand...

 thanks

Ditto


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just bought one, the 0211. Well worth a punt, cheaper than second hand drivers that are 4-5 years old. The 60 day return policy also gives pretty good comfort if I really don't get on with it.

Thanks for highlighting the sale @slicer79 

Click to expand...

What weight is the shaft?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			What weight is the shaft?
		
Click to expand...

I went for a senior shaft, 50g. They suggested 40g but I bottled it as too big a drop from my current clubs. I was worried it would feel too light and whippy.

Used it on Saturday and was really pleased. I have a slow and limited swing, combination of dodgy lower back and limited talent, and this needed minimal effort to get it out there.


----------



## MikeB (Oct 19, 2022)

simo71 said:



			I have the 0211 and not impressed at all. Was fitted for it but it's not great. I have had lessons and both pros I have seen have struggled to get results out of it too.

I am getting rid of mine.
		
Click to expand...

I have the 0211 & V impressed. Was fitted for it & the fitter got it bang on, best driver I've had. The pro I saw tried to get me into a stiff shaft that even I know wasn't suitable.


----------



## simo71 (Oct 19, 2022)

MikeB said:



			I have the 0211 & V impressed. Was fitted for it & the fitter got it bang on, best driver I've had. The pro I saw tried to get me into a stiff shaft that even I know wasn't suitable.
		
Click to expand...

Great news. Glad it's working for you.

I have PXG irons and love them, just not impressed with the driver.


----------



## Redtraveller (Oct 19, 2022)

Got my 5 wood today, just over a week from ordering. Took it to the range. Tried a couple of different settings but best on the standard. Hopefully will be good on the course on the weekend


----------



## Neilds (Oct 19, 2022)

Redtraveller said:



			Got my 5 wood today, just over a week from ordering. Took it to the range. Tried a couple of different settings but best on the standard. *Hopefully will be good on the course on the weekend*

Click to expand...

You just know that isn't going to happen


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I went for a senior shaft, 50g. They suggested 40g but I bottled it as too big a drop from my current clubs. I was worried it would feel too light and whippy.

Used it on Saturday and was really pleased. I have a slow and limited swing, combination of dodgy lower back and limited talent, and this needed minimal effort to get it out there.
		
Click to expand...

I do understand your reservations over the lighter shaft. 
But, I bet if you were given two clubs to try, one, 50g and one 40g, you would not be able to tell the difference. 🤔


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			I do understand your reservations over the lighter shaft. 
But, I bet if you were given two clubs to try, one, 50g and one 40g, you would not be able to tell the difference. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You are probably right but never having tried one it was just a step too far. I did try to arrange a fitting to try them both out but it wasn't possible, the offer would have been over, the clubs all sold out. My previous driver apparently has a 70g shaft so 70 to 40 sounded scary 😳.

Hopefully at some point I'll get a go with a 40g version, it would be interesting to try.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 19, 2022)

James Robinson went and bought one, and he's tested it against arguably the best brand in golf, and it's not a million miles off.


----------



## chellie (Oct 22, 2022)

I've just had a driver fitting and couldn't beat my Callaway XR16. However, at this price it's tempting to order one.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2022)

chellie said:



			I've just had a driver fitting and couldn't beat my Callaway XR16. However, at this price it's tempting to order one.....
		
Click to expand...

Just having it in your house will keep the callaway on its toes and behaving 😆


----------



## moogie (Oct 22, 2022)

chellie said:



			I've just had a driver fitting and couldn't beat my Callaway XR16. However, at this price it's tempting to order one.....
		
Click to expand...


Too late to the party I'm afraid.....

Theyre all gone.....just about
Unless you're left handed,  and want 9 degrees??


----------



## chellie (Oct 22, 2022)

moogie said:



			Too late to the party I'm afraid.....

Theyre all gone.....just about
Unless you're left handed,  and want 9 degrees??
		
Click to expand...

They have the 0811 at £209.....think I may email them and ask some questions.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 23, 2022)

chellie said:



			They have the 0811 at £209.....think I may email them and ask some questions.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the 0811 and it's a fantastic driver, very forgiving and the ball just flies off the face.


----------



## sjw (Oct 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			I've just had a driver fitting and couldn't beat my Callaway XR16. However, at this price it's tempting to order one.....
		
Click to expand...

What a strange attitude, why on Earth would you buy one?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

sjw said:



			What a strange attitude, why on Earth would you buy one?
		
Click to expand...

Like a lot of people I guess, to make a profit, in turn denying people who really wanted one the opportunity of a new driver 👀


----------



## moogie (Oct 24, 2022)

Or......unable to demo one
So people take a 'punt' at a low price bargain,  and try it out that way

If people then need to sell on
No great loss

But they also have a 60 day no quibble return policy,  so could try out and get full refund,  if didn't work for you,   if wanted also


----------



## moogie (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Like a lot of people I guess, to make a profit, in turn denying people who really wanted one the opportunity of a new driver 👀
		
Click to expand...

Stu ( kraxx ) has a 9 deg stiff
That may or may not,  soon be up for sale or being returned......


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

moogie said:



			Stu ( kraxx ) has a 9 deg stiff
That may or may not,  soon be up for sale or being returned......

Click to expand...

That will 100% be getting moved on 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2022)

sjw said:



			What a strange attitude, why on Earth would you buy one?
		
Click to expand...

Keep it in the cupboard for when the other club stops behaving or the shaft breaks? It's 25-30% of other big name drivers in that sale so getting one and putting it to one side is not the daftest idea.


----------



## sjw (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Keep it in the cupboard for when the other club stops behaving or the shaft breaks? It's 25-30% of other big name drivers in that sale so getting one and putting it to one side is not the daftest idea.
		
Click to expand...

More expensive than a new shaft though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2022)

sjw said:



			More expensive than a new shaft though
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but there is also fun in having something new and different.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 24, 2022)

sjw said:



			What a strange attitude, why on Earth would you buy one?
		
Click to expand...

I read it as

“I just did a fitting with A.N .other club. None could beat my current. 

However. I’ll take a punt on PXG untested as it’s pennies”

Seems fair to me. 

As for other posts claiming this denies others who really wanted a new driver. Really? 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			As for other posts claiming this denies others who really wanted a new driver. Really? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, there will be a high proportion going straight onto EBay I imagine, never leave its wrapper 😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha, there will be a high proportion going straight onto EBay I imagine, never leave its wrapper 😂
		
Click to expand...

probably. 

Tbh though. I bought a gen4 0811 for about £250 direct from PXG about 6 months or so ago. 

First round with it I hated it but ignored the fact that I my swing was all over the shop that day. 

I put it straight in the garage and checked for the used price sale history on EBay. 

I thought I’d get upwards of 350 easy based on my gut feel of PXG used prices and the Fact that Scottsdale were selling it at north of £500, despite PXG having a silly sale on 

Well let’s just say that eBay users seem to have a real awareness for the PXG sale prices, as the most recent Gen4 sold prices were less than 250 quid by some distance. 

Some may make a profit obviously. However I think they will be in the minority


----------



## sjw (Oct 24, 2022)

I can't imagine many people are going to make a profit at all when this is old gen stuff already on sale straight from the manufacturer. Why would anyone be shopping on ebay for one right now (or indeed at any time while the sale was on)? And if the sale had ended and they were being sold at inflated prices on ebay, that'd mean that they suddenly won't be such good value, which is why the sale went down so well in the first place.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 24, 2022)

Just to add. I pulled out the Gen4 for one last try before fleabay about 3 months ago. 

Was playing with a fellow former.

Declared to him that it was last chance saloon for this club so it better perform

I smashed my first drive past the first pin on a short(ish) but uphill par 4 with some wind into our faces.

I was gobsmaked.

Proceeded to bomb one down out third to a distance that I won’t mention, as I can’t be arsed with those who like to critique that sort of thing.

The Gen 4 is an absolute monster of a club for me.

My gen 2 was long and forgiving but the gen 4 is a noticeable improvement

Fantastic clubs.

Staying in the bag for the forseable. Love it


----------



## sjw (Oct 24, 2022)

I've been hit or miss with mine so far (but then I was before - it's just my swing)

The ball absolutely flies when hit with the sweet spot, but I think I really need to nail down my position at address and tee height. When I hit it well, though, I get a lot of height that I was lacking before. 

How high on the face should the ball be striking?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 24, 2022)

sjw said:



			I've been hit or miss with mine so far (but then I was before - it's just my swing)

The ball absolutely flies when hit with the sweet spot, but I think I really need to nail down my position at address and tee height. When I hit it well, though, I get a lot of height that I was lacking before.

How high on the face should the ball be striking?
		
Click to expand...

Middle of the ball Fractionally above the equator


----------



## chellie (Oct 24, 2022)

sjw said:



			What a strange attitude, why on Earth would you buy one?
		
Click to expand...

Because I didn't have a driver fitting with a PXG driver!!!


----------



## sjw (Oct 24, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			Middle of the ball Fractionally above the equator
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll keep an eye on that at the range, thanks.


----------



## chellie (Oct 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Like a lot of people I guess, to make a profit, in turn denying people who really wanted one the opportunity of a new driver 👀
		
Click to expand...

Incorrect, it's to see if the PXG is better than my current driver!


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2022)

does it go "KABOOM?"


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			does it go "KABOOM?"
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 

It’s also got god damn sexy ‘GDS’ tech. 

Which Brings all the boys to the yard 

😂


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			does it go "KABOOM?"
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was Kaboom Baby 🤣


----------



## sjw (Oct 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			does it go "KABOOM?"
		
Click to expand...

It is much louder than my old driver, so yes, I guess it does!


----------



## Backsticks (Oct 24, 2022)

I like the look of their irons. Rather, I like how they look utilitarian ugly, or maybe minimalist to be polite. As if they are a prototype made on a milling machine from a single hunk of steel, torx screws galore until a cast can be made of the real thing, and the graphic designers still havent got their Macbooks going on it. Really highlights how the big brands have ended up in a cul de sac of baroque fancy, in an effort to convince people that there is any difference between them.


----------



## chellie (Oct 24, 2022)

Ordered a PXG Gen 4 and under the fitters advice am trying a senior shaft. Will see what it's like when I get it in about ten days time.


----------



## chellie (Oct 28, 2022)

chellie said:



			Ordered a PXG Gen 4 and under the fitters advice am trying a senior shaft. Will see what it's like when I get it in about ten days time.
		
Click to expand...

It's just been delivered. Will be trying it out on the course this afternoon as we are doing nine.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 28, 2022)

Mine went back on the 60 day no quibble and there certainly was not and did not even want to know what I did not like about really (but I offered the info).
Just have to remember to check I get the refund.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 28, 2022)

moogie said:



			Stu ( kraxx ) has a 9 deg stiff
That may or may not,  soon be up for sale or being returned......

Click to expand...

He was all excited about getting that, did he not gel with it?


----------



## moogie (Oct 28, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			He was all excited about getting that, did he not gel with it?
		
Click to expand...

He's had 2 good tries,  and he still wasn't convinced 
Last week when we played sharpley gc he was all over the place.
(He wont mind me saying)

But apparently he was 'flushing' it at the range last night
He's switched out the shaft that was in his ping 425,  and put that in the pxg and reckons its made a big difference

He's playing Saturday
So we see....
Then I'm playing with him on Sunday,  I will get a blow by blow report no doubt


----------



## chellie (Oct 28, 2022)

chellie said:



			It's just been delivered. Will be trying it out on the course this afternoon as we are doing nine.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it went any further than my current one. Trying again tomorrow although forcast is dreadful.


----------



## chellie (Nov 9, 2022)

It's gone back today. No gain really at all on my current one.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 9, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Mine went back on the 60 day no quibble and there certainly was not and did not even want to know what I did not like about really (but I offered the info).
Just have to remember to check I get the refund.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I sent mine back.
Was a breeze to return .
No better than my Ping driver ,but they are very nice.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 9, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I sent mine back.
Was a breeze to return .
No better than my Ping driver ,but they are very nice.
		
Click to expand...

 Did you get your refund promptly. I have not received mine yet.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 9, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Did you get your refund promptly. I have not received mine yet.
		
Click to expand...

Sent it back Friday no refund yet it said 7 days.


----------



## marksman (Nov 9, 2022)

I think that PXG have taken the hump at all the clubs being returned to them .They are now asking for£629 for their Gen 5 drivers. 🥴🥴


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 10, 2022)

Well I absolutely smashed a drive with mine at the weekend, and generally the dispersion is a big improvement over my Cobra F6. If anything, my bad shot has gone from a slice, to a pull, which I'd rather have to be honest.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 10, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Did you get your refund promptly. I have not received mine yet.
		
Click to expand...

Got my refund today.
Full £250.
Great service.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 14, 2022)

Shaft snapped in mine on Saturday, looks like the glue has failed on the adaptor. Emailed them yesterday (sunday), got a response straight away and I've had an email this morning to tell me a repleacement shaft is being shipped. 

Can't fault that.

I've only used the driver for a few rounds, but it's significantly better than the Cobra F6 I was using.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2022)

Sounds like PXG are going to have quite a few 2nd had clubs to shift.........doesn't invoke a feeling that their products are any good....
Personally I don't likemthe look of any of them....but that's me..they must work for someone...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sounds like PXG are going to have quite a few 2nd had clubs to shift...
		
Click to expand...

Hope so 🤞🏻🤣


----------



## chellie (Nov 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sounds like PXG are going to have quite a few 2nd had clubs to shift.........doesn't invoke a feeling that their products are any good....
Personally I don't likemthe look of any of them....but that's me..they must work for someone...
		
Click to expand...

My current driver can't be beaten enough for me by the latest TM, Callaway, Cobra and Titleist offerings either.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			My current driver can't be beaten enough for me by the latest TM, Callaway, Cobra and Titleist offerings either.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone on here, apart from LordT, kept theirs from this offer?
There must be half a dozen going back from here alone.....mirror that across the board and thats a lot of money lost...they're not selling the returned ones for the same price.


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Sounds like PXG are going to have quite a few 2nd had clubs to shift.........doesn't invoke a feeling that their products are any good....
Personally I don't likemthe look of any of them....but that's me..they must work for someone...
		
Click to expand...

Surely it's a bit unfair to say they're not any good....

Most drivers are maxed out
So if you're buying blind,  no fitting,  trying to better a current driver you own that was fitted,  chances are its not going to beat it

A quick search of the usual suspects that test clubs on YouTube show there's nothing wrong with the products

Most people I know that bought one,  just took a punt,  a free trial,  due to their no quibble return policy.....so was always gonna be a few going back


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2022)

moogie said:



			Surely it's a bit unfair to say they're not any good....

Most drivers are maxed out
So if you're buying blind,  no fitting,  trying to better a current driver you own that was fitted,  chances are its not going to beat it

A quick search of the usual suspects that test clubs on YouTube show there's nothing wrong with the products

Most people I know that bought one,  just took a punt,  a free trial,  due to their no quibble return policy.....so was always gonna be a few going back
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say they weren't any good just that, with so many going back, it's not a good look for PXG...especially given how cheap they were.
It might make people think twice about their more expensive offerings...


----------



## timd77 (Nov 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Has anyone on here, apart from LordT, kept theirs from this offer?
There must be half a dozen going back from here alone.....mirror that across the board and thats a lot of money lost...they're not selling the returned ones for the same price.
		
Click to expand...

Where are the selling the returns?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



*Has anyone on here, apart from LordT, kept theirs from this offer?*
There must be half a dozen going back from here alone.....mirror that across the board and thats a lot of money lost...they're not selling the returned ones for the same price.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.

I literally commented on how it was better than my existing driver about an hour ago ;-)


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Where are the selling the returns?
		
Click to expand...

No idea
No idea if, where or when or for what price...but I doubt they'll scrap them.


----------



## peld (Nov 14, 2022)

i bought an 0211 5 wood in the offer. Absolutely love it. Knocked the 3 wood out my bag for the time being


----------



## peld (Nov 14, 2022)

marksman said:



			I think that PXG have taken the hump at all the clubs being returned to them .They are now asking for£629 for their Gen 5 drivers. 🥴🥴
		
Click to expand...

Probably ran out of stock, so whack the price up whilst they cant deliver anyway, then reduce it back to £300 in a sale so its over 50% off


----------



## Redtraveller (Nov 14, 2022)

peld said:



			i bought an 0211 5 wood in the offer. Absolutely love it. Knocked the 3 wood out my bag for the time being
		
Click to expand...

Same here also got the 5 wood (think we’ve chatted about this before). It’s a brilliant club


----------



## Mel Smooth (Nov 14, 2022)

peld said:



			i bought an 0211 5 wood in the offer. Absolutely love it. Knocked the 3 wood out my bag for the time being
		
Click to expand...

I'll definitely consider them for any future clubs, on the back of buying the 0211 driver. There's a fitting centre near me, so might go across and try out some of the other products, then wait for the inevitable sale to see if I can pick up another bargain.


----------



## peld (Nov 14, 2022)

ive booked an iron fitting for my birthday. at £20 its a fun way to spend an hour at least. I wouldnt be buying them at the current prices but you know they'll be a sale round the corner, or can find somethign second hand and get them adjusted.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Hope so 🤞🏻🤣
		
Click to expand...

They flog them on eBay for silly discounts on RRP

Official PXG shop on there.

I’m a full bag PXG bore 😂 but they have some very tempting bargains on there.

PXGUKLTD they are called.


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2022)

peld said:



			i bought an 0211 5 wood in the offer. Absolutely love it. Knocked the 3 wood out my bag for the time being
		
Click to expand...

Bought a 5 wood and 2 hybrids myself
Very good quality gear

At £99 for an adjustable hosel rescue club with decent shaft offerings.....it was a no brainer 

Ditched the SIMs out the bag


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			They flog them on eBay for silly discounts on RRP

Official PXG shop on there.

I’m a full bag PXG bore 😂 but they have some very tempting bargains on there.

PXGUKLTD they are called.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's right.

My mate bought a Gen5 driver for £200 via the ebay shop
Shaft not right for him,  but that was easy sorted
Bargain


----------



## moogie (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Hope so 🤞🏻🤣
		
Click to expand...


I think my mate
Will be selling on the 0211 driver he got,  9 degrees.....if it interests you
I'm sure he'd let u try it out


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Hope so 🤞🏻🤣
		
Click to expand...

They have a PXG second hand site think it’s on eBay.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 14, 2022)

Can’t find their second hand site on eBay, so if anyone has it and could paste a link please, would be appreciated.


----------



## peld (Nov 14, 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/pxgukexpress


----------



## timd77 (Nov 14, 2022)

peld said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/pxgukexpress

Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 15, 2022)

moogie said:



			I think my mate
Will be selling on the 0211 driver he got,  9 degrees.....if it interests you
I'm sure he'd let u try it out
		
Click to expand...

It would need to be stiff shaft and a serious bargain 👀


----------



## barry23 (Nov 15, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			They flog them on eBay for silly discounts on RRP

Official PXG shop on there.

I’m a full bag PXG bore 😂 but they have some very tempting bargains on there.

PXGUKLTD they are called.
		
Click to expand...

Will he keeping an eye on there for a 5 wood


----------



## moogie (Nov 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It would need to be stiff shaft and a serious bargain 👀
		
Click to expand...

Yep it is
Stiff proj x cypher

Will find out later in week what stus plans are for it.....


----------



## GG26 (Nov 16, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Has anyone on here, apart from LordT, kept theirs from this offer?
There must be half a dozen going back from here alone.....mirror that across the board and thats a lot of money lost...they're not selling the returned ones for the same price.
		
Click to expand...

Kept my £250 driver - goes very well.


----------



## chellie (Nov 18, 2022)

chellie said:



			It's gone back today. No gain really at all on my current one.
		
Click to expand...

Received back by them on 10/11 and refund on card 14/11. Good service.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2022)

I was playing with some guys who asked a few questions about my driver today. Happy to chat away, the round carried on. About 4 holes later one guy look slightly apologetic and embarrassed and asked if he could have a go. Absolutely, no problem. Hits a nice shot. Next guy goes to his bag to get a ball, 'me next '. Absolutely stripes one up the middle. Guy 1 starts to laugh, 'he will have one in the bag by next Saturday ' 😆. Man 2 looked sheepish but had that look.............


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 26, 2022)

All went very well for me in the end.  I got the full refund but somebody had forgotten to put the return on to the system so the refund was actuated so it need a a one phone call chase up.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was playing with some guys who asked a few questions about my driver today. Happy to chat away, the round carried on. About 4 holes later one guy look slightly apologetic and embarrassed and asked if he could have a go. Absolutely, no problem. Hits a nice shot. Next guy goes to his bag to get a ball, 'me next '. Absolutely stripes one up the middle. Guy 1 starts to laugh, 'he will have one in the bag by next Saturday ' 😆. Man 2 looked sheepish but had that look.............
		
Click to expand...

Very brave. We played a fourball match years ago, winning on 17. The 7 hcp, opponent good golfer, team player, had taken a shine to my brand new Titleist 913 D2 driver and asked for a go, no problem says I. He skied it leaving a monstrous pop-up mark on the crown. He was mortified, as was I, but what do you do? Accept his apology and move on.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 26, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Very brave. We played a fourball match years ago, winning on 17. The 7 hcp, opponent good golfer, team player, had taken a shine to my brand new Titleist 913 D2 driver and asked for a go, no problem says I. He skied it leaving a monstrous pop-up mark on the crown. He was mortified, as was I, but what do you do? Accept his apology and move on.
		
Click to expand...

I would have said 'sky it and you replace it!' Can't stand looking down on a marked club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Very brave. We played a fourball match years ago, winning on 17. The 7 hcp, opponent good golfer, team player, had taken a shine to my brand new Titleist 913 D2 driver and asked for a go, no problem says I. He skied it leaving a monstrous pop-up mark on the crown. He was mortified, as was I, but what do you do? Accept his apology and move on.
		
Click to expand...

I'd never have thought of that. That must have been an awkward walk back to the clubhouse. Thankfully the 2 today returned it in the same condition as I handed it to them, phew.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 26, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Very brave. We played a fourball match years ago, winning on 17. The 7 hcp, opponent good golfer, team player, had taken a shine to my brand new Titleist 913 D2 driver and asked for a go, no problem says I. He skied it leaving a monstrous pop-up mark on the crown. He was mortified, as was I, but what do you do? Accept his apology and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Lad asked a mate of mine if he could have a go of his driver.
“ if you sky it you pay for the repair” was his reply.
I have never seen anyone tee it so low that he didn’t hit it properly then said “ na I don’t like that”
We all laughed.


----------



## Crow (Nov 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was playing with some guys who asked a few questions about my driver today. Happy to chat away, the round carried on. About 4 holes later one guy look slightly apologetic and embarrassed and asked if he could have a go. Absolutely, no problem. Hits a nice shot. Next guy goes to his bag to get a ball, 'me next '. Absolutely stripes one up the middle. Guy 1 starts to laugh, 'he will have one in the bag by next Saturday ' 😆. Man 2 looked sheepish but had that look.............
		
Click to expand...

People often ask to have a hit with my drivers, always happy to let people try and not precious about sky marks.
They always seem keen to hand it back after having a hit though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2022)

Crow said:



			People often ask to have a hit with my drivers, always happy to let people try and not precious about sky marks.
They always seem keen to hand it back after having a hit though. 

Click to expand...

I did mention to the blokes today that I liked this club as it was fairly forgiving. I'm pretty sure that isn't the case with your vintage clubs. You have to be a proper ball striker for them and we have got used to being looked after by manufacturers now. I remember starting golf and the pain of thinning a ball in winter. I thinned one today and whilst it was annoying/embarrassing there were no 5 minute vibrations 😆


----------



## GG26 (Nov 26, 2022)

Crow said:



			People often ask to have a hit with my drivers, always happy to let people try and not precious about sky marks.
They always seem keen to hand it back after having a hit though. 

Click to expand...

Last time I hit one of your woods, I struck it surprisingly well.  Played my second shot from the other side of the adjacent fairway 😂


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 27, 2022)

Crow said:



			People often ask to have a hit with my drivers, always happy to let people try and not precious about sky marks.
They always seem keen to hand it back after having a hit though. 

Click to expand...

 Easy to get rid of sky marks in varnish not so easy in ultra thin paint layers.


----------

